# My Dust Collection Setup



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have just recently finished setting up my DC system. I have been a hose dragger for about 15+ years and decided with my new shop I would install a system.
My shop is a 30' X 50' pole barn, however I also use it for my lawnmower, Gator, and garden tools. That took a 12' X 16' footprint and I put in a half bath, another 6' X 8' footprint. I lost space, but did not want to maintain another out building. I did everything the least expensive way I could, but wanted a decent system. I am very happy with the results. I used 6" 30ga duct and fittings. I previously did testing and found by adding a plywood ring midway of the pipe would eliminate any chance of collapse in the duct and none of the fittings showed any sign of deformation in my testing. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/87690
I built my system using my Jet 1900 3hp four bag DC. I had also purchases a EBay cyclone. I also purchased two Wynn filters, but I ended up venting outside. 


















My drum sander, router table and jointer/planner I move to an open area and hook up to a 6" flex hose drop. Just don't have the room to make everything stationary. All of the other tools are connected and blast gates are installed.









Since I had so much 4" hose from my hose dragging days I used some for a 20' floor sweep for the lathes It also reaches the table saw area. I put a piece of 6" PVC for sanding dust for the large lathe and the small lathe has a Big Gulp. 


















The results! I have planned and joined about 7 eight foot by 7" hard maple boards and have run the drum sander about 6 hours making some cutting boards. The first picture is the second barrel, it has one joined/planned board chips on the bottom and the top half was from the drum sander. The second picture shows the outside exhaust area. Just a little light dust there. I put a finger mark on the trailer to try and show the extent. I am very satisfied with the results. 


















Total cost for everything was around $1400. I had $700 from previous (includes $300 for used Jet 1900) and spent another $700. This doesn't include $400 I spent for 2 Wynn filters I now need to sell and will loose about $250 on that, bringing the total to $1650.

I still ill have work to do such as building a miter saw table and enlarging ports where possible. Conclusion, yes a definite performance increase using 6" duct. IMO the EBay cyclone performs very well, better than I anticipated.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well done, looks really good. I see you were able to find actual wye's for your ducting. Most importantly, you're happy with it!


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Very nicely done, I have been toying with the idea of venting outside, my system goes through a Thein baffle on a 32 gal trash can. Looks like the impact would be minimal so maybe my neighbors wouldn't notice


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Fred. I had to reverse the crimps on the wyes.

NotW. I used the Thien before I set this up. It would work for outside and captured chips very well. However it was only about 75% efficient using the drum sander. No where near as well as the cyclone I would say is 98% effective. But that is fine dust bypassing the Thien and may just blow away.


----------



## JClaude (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank you for the testing, Bill. I have been asking on different forums if anyone had heard of 30 gauge fittings collapsing, but no answers so far. I am now planning to use 26 gauge for the ducts with cheaper 30 gauge fittings. To be continued…

JC


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks good. Lot better than mine. LOL

After 20+ years in my shop I also have finally gotten DC. Much smaller scale though. I only used 2 inch PVC and a old Rigid starter DC kit I got forever and a day ago. Not the prettiest but gets the job done.

3 HP DC also ancient but works well on top of a plastic barrel. Broke some rules as far as elbows and such. My take is something is better than nothing.

LOL

Here is short section:


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I use my 1900 (actually, two of them and both running if a buddy is over) WAY too much to exhaust outside during the excessive heat of the summer or cold of the winter. If you "might" have that problem, think about tucking those filters up in the overhead.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

My shop has in floor heat, however no AC. I heat 24/7 during the winter and I can run for hours at a time and at best only affect the temperature by 1-2 degrees. That is because heat is stored in the walls and equipment and because my fresh air comes from the ceiling that is a mixture of heated air and outside cold air. When I built my shop I had gable vent installed installed the full length down both sides and to both peaks. I also installed a drop ceiling. It could be a problem if I used AC or just heated the shop when out there. Going on 3 years with no problems and no filters to clean.


----------



## GLENNpm (Dec 15, 2018)

Congratulations. That must be really nice! I'm currently just now entering the hose dragging days and really look forward to the day I can get something more permanent to install something like yours. Very nice. the metal duct work looks fantastic too!


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice set up. You will find that upgrading the ports beneficial


----------

